# '66 GTO original owner



## GT38 (Jan 13, 2011)

I was the original owner of a '66 GTO hardtop and would like to find the current owner of the car. I'm not interested in re-purchasing it, but simply in making contact with the current owner to provide details of the five years I enjoyed the car.

It's a hard-top, originally white with a maroon top and with a three-speed Hurst shifter. VIN 242176Z129082. I bought the car new from Westward Pontiac in Phoenix in 1966, and sold it in 1971 in Big Spring, Texas to another member of the USAF. Please post, PM, or e-mail me if you have info.

Here's the car just after I bought it (and me 45 years younger and a few pounds lighter!).


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Good luck! Great photo. I am the 4th owner of my 68 and was able to track down the 2nd owner a few years back. We spent an hour on the phone and he had some really great stories about the car that he once owned from 71-84. Although he had no photos I sent him one I had although it had a color change . I sure if you find the owner he will be happy to share stories.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome, hope he finds you GT, i have been trying to find the first owner of my Tempest, no luck so far, i am third owner will only be second on title. Love the pic too, nice to see them as they came from the factory.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## GT38 (Jan 13, 2011)

400fitz said:


> Good luck! Great photo. I am the 4th owner of my 68 and was able to track down the 2nd owner a few years back. We spent an hour on the phone and he had some really great stories about the car that he once owned from 71-84. Although he had no photos I sent him one I had although it had a color change . I sure if you find the owner he will be happy to share stories.





Instg8ter said:


> welcome, hope he finds you GT, i have been trying to find the first owner of my Tempest, no luck so far, i am third owner will only be second on title. Love the pic too, nice to see them as they came from the factory.
> 
> 1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket
> 
> Brian


Thanks! After years of searching for a '66 Jaguar E-Type I once owned (and like the GTO, foolishly sold!), I found it a few years ago in Switzerland by Googling the chassis number. Almost unbelievably, the first hit had the owner's e-mail. I didn't think I even had the GTO's VIN until I ran across an old registration today - but no luck when I Googled the VIN. The happy ending on the Jag was that I became good friends with the current owner, and was able to go drive it with him in the Swiss Alps. If my old GTO still exists, I hope the current owner is having as much fun with it as I did! :cheers


----------

